# problem z upgrade

## mihoo_koz

Witam! 

Przy emerge -avuDN world dostaje taki komunikat 

```

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "kde-base/kdelibs:3.5".

(dependency required by "dev-util/xxdiff-3.2-r1" [installed])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

```

Co jest nie tak?

----------

## SlashBeast

kde3 zostalo przeniesione do overlaya kde-sunset, dodaj go sobie.

----------

## soban_

No chyba ze chcesz kde-4  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> kde3 zostalo przeniesione do overlaya kde-sunset, dodaj go sobie.

 

SlashBeast, kolega wygląda na nowego :-] Może trzeba kawę na ławę:

```
emerge layman

layman -a kde-sunset
```

Btw. ktoś wie do kiedy kde 3.5 będzie wieść swój nędzny żywot?

----------

## soban_

Jesli kawa na lawe to http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/overlays/userguide.xml .

----------

## SoofMan

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Btw. ktoś wie do kiedy kde 3.5 będzie wieść swój nędzny żywot?

 

Pewnie do wtedy aż KDE 4.x będzie mogło w pełni zastąpić funkcjonalność wersji 3.5...

Ostatni raz jak sprawdzałem, to tak nie było.

----------

## dziadu

 *SoofMan wrote:*   

> Pewnie do wtedy aż KDE 4.x będzie mogło w pełni zastąpić funkcjonalność wersji 3.5...
> 
> Ostatni raz jak sprawdzałem, to tak nie było.

 

A czym objawia się brak możliwości zastąpienia funkcjonalności kde-3.x?

----------

## canis_lupus

Np, brakiem k3b w stabilnej wersji, koszmarnie wolnym okularem, który nijak się ma do szybkości i funkcjonalności kpdf - jesli chodzi o czytanie PDFów, dupianym amarokiem, i jeszcze coś by się znalazło.

----------

## no4b

k3b działa, okular wcale nie jest wolny, nie wiem skąd masz takie odczucia, amarok -> clementine (port amaroka 1.4 na Qt4, zacny).

----------

## SlashBeast

gwenview ktory tylko udaje, ze jest taki dobry jak ten z kde3.

----------

## dziadu

k3b dla mnie działa bardzo dobrze, na okulara nie narzekam, do amaroka się przyzwyczaiłem a gwenview faktycznie - porażka.

Ale podaliście tylko 3-4 programy z środowiska, które ma ich kilkadziesiąt. Nie wierzę, że w kde3 nie znajdzie się tylu samo programów, na które też byście narzekali.

----------

